# The Six New England High Points



## Talisman (Sep 22, 2008)

I recently completed a goal to hike all six high points in New England.  To ensure that CT 'counted' I hiked Bear Mt (highest free standing peak) and the South Ridge of Mt Frisell (the CT high point).  In RI, MA, VT and NH it is possible to drive to the high points, but I hiked all of them.  Katahdin was by far the most challenging hike, though the 'numbers' don't make it seem too bad.


----------



## MichaelJ (Sep 22, 2008)

What route did you take up Katahdin?

Jerimoth Hill, RI is my only outstanding "peak" of all these. And I still have to do Marcy in NY...


----------



## cbcbd (Sep 22, 2008)

Congrats!
I haven't done Mansfield (although have had plenty of chances!) or Jerimoth.

Probably did Washington the most, Katahdin is my favorite, and got to ski off the summit of Greylock!

I would like to go back and ski Marcy in the winter and off of Mansfield too - had planned on Mansfield last season but the day I picked was way too windy and visibility poor.


----------



## Talisman (Sep 22, 2008)

Jerimoth Hill in RI did have access issues to the actual high point when I started this endeavor and was only open once a or twice a year. 

On Katahdin I hiked the Knife Edge, but in looking around at the other approaches they all seemed to involve scrambling over fields of huge boulders.

I want to do Marcy next to 'bag' the NY high point, but there are some other ADK hikes that are interesting.


----------



## MichaelJ (Sep 23, 2008)

Lots of ADK hikes are interesting! The High Peaks, especially. Plenty of fun to be had there. The only catch is that with a few exceptions, the approaches can be very long. You can walk quite a distance before even starting to ascend.

Yeah, Jerimoth has changed a lot in recent years in terms of access. Much easier now. Nobody with guns.


----------



## fixedgrip16 (Sep 24, 2008)

Talisman said:


> I   Katahdin was by far the most challenging hike, though the 'numbers' don't make it seem too bad.



Couldn't agree with you more. Some might think that since it's lesser elevation than Washington, Adams, Madison, Jefferson the valley starts at 1000 feet so the vertical rise is every bit equivalent to the Presidentials. Moreover, Katahdin's just plain rugged big time. I hiked it again last Friday. 11 miles RT doing Helon Taylor to Knife Edge then down Cathedral. . . did it in 6 hours. Talk about sore the next day-- could barely walk. I don't think there's any greater exposure and "western" type feeling other than skiing Tuck's in April and as much of a hike as that is it's a lot smoother than Katahdin's humungous jagged rocks perched on precarious angles. Good times though either way.:smile:


----------



## MichaelJ (Sep 24, 2008)

Oh, yeah. The Hunt Trail (AT) is like 4,100' of vertical gain from Katahdin Stream Campground up to the Baxter Peak summit. No slouch of a hike at all!


----------



## Mike P. (Sep 25, 2008)

Congratulations, I should go back for Jerimoth, due to access, you used to get credit for getting to the driveway.

Katahdin is the best.  Davis in this area the most boring.  I liked NJ's High point better.


----------



## dropKickMurphy (Oct 24, 2008)

fixedgrip16 said:


> Couldn't agree with you more. Some might think that since it's lesser elevation than Washington, Adams, Madison, Jefferson the valley starts at 1000 feet so the vertical rise is every bit equivalent to the Presidentials. Moreover, Katahdin's just plain rugged big time. I hiked it again last Friday. 11 miles RT doing Helon Taylor to Knife Edge then down Cathedral. . . did it in 6 hours. Talk about sore the next day-- could barely walk. I don't think there's any greater exposure and "western" type feeling other than skiing Tuck's in April and as much of a hike as that is it's a lot smoother than Katahdin's humungous jagged rocks perched on precarious angles. Good times though either way.:smile:



Approaching BSP from Millinocket on a clear day, the view of Katahdin at the painted rock always takes my breath away. Such a huge rocky mass rising over the the North Maine Woods like Kilimanjaro commanding the Serengeti. Nothing east of the Rockies can match it.

I've done some hiking out west. If you could take Katahdin and move it...exactly as it is...into a place like RMNP or the Wind Rivers, I believe it would be among the outstanding features of any of those areas.

Those that drive into the park early in the morning, "bag" Katahdin, then drive out, are missing out on much of the Katahdin experience. Katahdin is best appreciated over several days.  Spend a night or 2 at Chimney Pond. Bring a favorite wine, a favorite person, and sit on the shore as a full moon lights up the 2000' walls that surround you. You may even be serenaded by the soulfull moans of a heartsick bull moose echoing throughout the basin. 

Reading  from "Chimney Pond Tales" in this setting, you will feel the presence of Pamola and LeRoy Dudley, whose soul is very much alive on the moonlit shore of Chimney Pond.

Better yet, try to reserve the remote Davis Pond lean-to in the Northwest Basin, where a setting of equal splendor can be savored in blissful solitude. Not to mention the "New Thunder Gods' Throne" which was ranked by Backpacker Magazine as a "Top 5" most scenic outhouse in the US.

No one really "bags" Katahdin. If you're lucky, Katahdin bags you.


----------



## MichaelJ (Oct 24, 2008)

Well said.


----------

